# Who was the first person to break your heart?



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Come on... Let's hear all about it.. We've all been there... Who, when.. where.. why???


----------



## Lucy (Jun 3, 2009)

my ex (who after three years decided he was gay, incidently) who i'd known since i was three. we grew up, went to high school, became best friends and started going out and for three months it went really really well, perfect even.

so i was totally shocked when one afternoon he just came over and said,"look i don't want to be with you anymore, we're not right for each other. i don't ever see myself falling in love with you." and then left. it was AWFUL, mostly because it was so out of the blue. i spent two months crying and then we got back together again and he told me he was just scared.

we were always on and off like that but all the breakups in between, and even the final break up when he actually cheated on me with another man, didn't hurt me as much as that first time. he's completely out of my life now and i wouldn't have it any other way. it's actually taught me a good lesson that if you're going to break up with someone, it's nicer to give them some hints first or talk about what they're doing wrong. suprise breakups hurt the worst.


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (Jun 3, 2009)

I had to dump my first boyfriend because I felt like I didn't like him romantically anymore. I know it seems weird that he was the first person to break my heart, but he was 'cause it made me feel disappointed in love if that makes any sense.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2009)

My first boyfriend and I were on and off for almost three years. Punkass had the nerve to dump me on the day before valentines day and then wondered the next day (on valentines day) why I wasn't talking to him...

Of course I wasn't that smart bc we ended up goin back out within a month, I broke with him soon afterwards and started dating his friend when I found out he had cheated on me. Summer came, he dated my "best friend" (*****) school started again, we hooked up again, he moved, lost contact and didn't have time, dated again, broke up again and then I heard last that he went to jail for possesion of some illegal substance....

That winter, I got a job, started working with my future husband (who my "best friend" was trying to talk to) and then the ex shows up looking for me when he heard I was working at that store with his enemy lol (my husband). I found out that he used to be neighbors with my husband when they were kids and they never got along. He gave me his number, I called him and told to leave me alone and that this would be the last I would talk to him. Haven't seen him since but I always hear he's high on something or drunk. Supposedly he knocked up some chick and doesn't claim him...idk. And "best friend" constantly spends the night in my sister in law's room since they're best friends (or more I think tbh).

But he's a great example of what I shouldn't love. A waste of a person who can't keep a job bc he's too wrapped up in addictions.


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow!! Mine ssounds so blahhh compared to yours... Pam and Pat.. Identicle twins...... in Kindergarten!! I really liked them and they took my heart and crushed it.. But being 5, I bounced back!! Lol. The wore the prettiest dresses!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

Aw c'mon Karren - you know who really broke your heart last year...lives in an igloo, likes to wear black, mean slap shot...

I've had my heart broken a few times, but I guess the first is the worst.

His name was Bill and I was all of 15. And let me tell you that I was thoroughly smitten with him.

He was 18, he had a decent job and he drove a Starskey and Hutch car!

We lasted a whole three months and I was devastated when he broke off with me.

He told me that he liked his brother's babysitter and wanted to go out with her.

The only consilation was that she dumped him after a couple of weeks. Poor boy...


----------



## Lucy (Jun 3, 2009)

oh man adrienne he sounds like a piece of work.

lol karren, identical twins!?? which one did you like best?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2009)

He was a Canadian exchange student at school, I was 15 and he was 18, he ended up staying over here, we were together for 2 1/2 years, but he was homesick and wanted to go home. So we were gonna try the long distance thing until I finished highschool, so for a year. He was back in Canada less than 2 months before I got ditched for some a new girl. I was absolutely devasted, he was the love of my life, heck, thought I was going to marry him! Took me FOREVER to get over him, I cried for months on end - oh the drama of young love!


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2009)

Actually this brings back some fabulous memories. I was just getting out of a relationship when I met this girl at a party that I was bartending at. I mentioned I was getting off duty in a little while. So this was like the middle of my first semester freshman year in college. We kind of hit it off that first date and I will leave out all the details.

From that point on we were inseparable. I basically moved in with her so I could get out of the freshman dorm. We stayed together the remainder of the entire next year. The fact that I was never around caused all sorts of problems since I was pledging a fraternity and they didn't like it much they could never find me.

Unfortunately during the summer after freshman year I got dumped, well actually it was after i got back to school in late August. This i took really hard because she was the first one I really fell for.

We did however remain good friends and I would visit her and her roommate frequently. The next year she got pregnant (not my baby) and had to leave school.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

my first boyfriend, which was when i was 18. I had told him i loved him and he said he didnt think he would ever love me. but me being stupid i stayed with him and convinced him to do the long distance thing. he never visited me but i still went to visit him, and than it culminated in me calling him and saying i couldnt deal with him not feeling the same way about me as i felt about him, and he broke up with me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

ohhh, these are all very nostalgic stories! thanks for sharing, I've enjoyed reading them!

The first person to break my heart was my first boyfriend. I was 15 when we got together, he was 14. He was the first boy I held hands with, the first boy I ever kissed, and the first boy I ever slept with - truly my first in every sense of the word, and we were together for 1.5 years.

I was deeply in love with him, and while I didn't think we'd get married, I could just never see us being apart - I thought we'd be together 'forever' (does that make sense?)

One day he told me that he cheated on me and I was devastated. At school, I felt like everyone was looking at me and knew that I wasn't good enough to keep a boyfriend, that something was lacking that made him feel like he had to see what it was like with someone else. I felt incredibly ashamed and I cried myself to sleep for days.

Of course, with the wisdom of hindsight, we were really young, he'd never been with anyone else and when someone offered him the chance to try it out, he jumped at it, but my heart was well and truly broken.

I don't think I can describe what it was like - that kind of sobbing where it comes from deep down inside, like you'll never ever recover. Quite frankly I don't know that I ever want to feel as deeply for someone as that again!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rosie, that was exactly what I felt like, you describe that horrific feeling quite well!


----------



## Darla (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL darla, it wasn't quite like that, hehe!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 8, 2009)

My first long term boyfriend. We went out for just over 2 years from when I was 16 until I was 18. We'd talked about settling down in the future. Then one day out of the blue we're chatting on msn (of all things!!!) and he says he's worried about us. Worried wasn't the word, he was too much of a coward to come out and say he didn't want me anymore. So I got ditched on a web chat! We met up so he could give me my stuff back and his choice of words were awful.. Not I don't want to be WITH you anymore.. Just I don't WANT you anymore!

Charming eh!

I spent a month sobbing myself to sleep, I couldn't eat anything. I dropped down to a size 0 (UK) from being a 6/8. I was utterly depressed and couldn't be bothered doing anything at all...

About two and a half months later we ended up back together for a brief 6 months. That also ended in him breaking it off. Face to face this time. Claiming he was scared of being tied down too young and wasn't ready.

Flash forward six months, I meet someone else... we have instant sparks. I get in touch with my ex to wish him a happy birthday because I still want him as a friend. Me and my guy get real close...

Then my ex decides he still loves me! Wants nobody with me. I'm his 'fire cracker'

All this stuff about how he'd quit his job tomorrow and run away with me...

And I was just like... Look, too late. I found someone else now and I don't want YOU anymore...

Funny thing is, the way I felt about my ex doesn't compare to how I feel about my guy now!


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww, good stories!! I hate having a broken heart.


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh man adrienne he sounds like a piece of work. 
lol karren, identical twins!?? which one did you like best?

Pam.... no wait... Pat.... wait.... I couldn't tell them apart even in High School... They had lovely red hair too!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL Karren! that's terrible!


----------



## GillT (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, we never were together so I don't know if this counts but I fell totally and utterly for this guy when I was 16. It was 'love (lust?) at first sight'. A year or so later he asks out my best friend. Now, he had no idea so there's no blame on him for what happened but it HURT. The whole not eating and not functioning happened. I've had MDD for most of my life and this just pushed me over the edge. I was a complete wreck.

Some years later I told him how I felt and of course it was not reciprocated. I desperately wanted him to love me back. I wanted to believe that given time and the right circumstances he might fall in love with me. Then I wanted to forget him.

Now I am with my fiancÃ©. I initially judged my relationship against ideas of what may have been with this other guy but since nothing happened I wasn't gauging it against reality. Nothing is going to compare to a fantasy and a person that you have built up. I still wonder what it would have been like though. Sometimes I still think that he's the greatest person to ever walk the Earth. And then I have to remind myself that thinking like that will do more harm than good.

Thoughts of him pop into my head every so often and it still hurts. I wonder if I will ever forget. To make matters worse in my effort to forget him he added me on Facebook on a few weeks ago afer having no contact for years. Luckily I don't use Facebook and only made it to get in touch with a childhood friend.

I'm wishing I'd not read this thread now. :S


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2009)

awww, Gill, that's sad. I'm not sure what's worse, having the opportunity to find out that the person you put on a pedestal is actually just a jerkish human being, with many flaws, or never finding that out.


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Aug 21, 2009)

Gill, do you really think being engaged is such a good idea when you still think like that? Hmm i dunno i'd just hate to be your fiance as right now my current boyfriend has just broken my heart and he broke it by an email he sent to his ex almost a year ago saying how hot she looked and how he still thinks about her all the time. It's a year later, i just find out, and he's not done anything else but i'm going to find it hard to trust the man who loved and wanted to marry me ever again. All i'm saying is if you say you will marry someone, make sure you love them with all of your heart and be 100% sure you want to be with them for the rest of your life.


----------

